# Power Reverser?



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in the process of selecting a new utility tractor with a Power Reverser(Wet Clutch) transmission. My round baler doesn't have a discharge ramp so I have to back up to discharge. My baler also requires me to shut the PTO down before opening the gate to discharge and reengage PTO to close gate. For those who bale with a power reverser ... do you use the foot clutch to stop, wrap and change directions? Reduce engine RPMs to change directions ? Reduce RPMs to hydraulically engage PTO? Some Power Reverser transmissions have a "modulation" option..I suspect on these tractors the approach may be a bit different. Thanks


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess I'm just old school. I always use the clutch to reverse and I always idle down to start or stop the PTO. My reverser is there, makes it real easy to backup but I still use the clutch. I always thought that engaging of disengaging the PTO with high RPM's just puts too much strain on the equipment.

While wrapping, I back up about 20 feet and wait for the cycle to finish. Then, I idle down, dump the bale and start forward while the tailgate is closing. Then I speed up to about 400 RPM, start the bale and speed up to about 520 RPM.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I too have a power reverser but don't use it as such. Spins the tires and seems harder on stuff. I think Deutz Fahr has a setup to stop the tractor using just the brake then take it back up through the power shifts to your baling speed but it doesn't back you up.

I have driven some tractors that are smooth enough to power shuttle at pto speed, an NH in particular. Not sure what it does for life of clutch, usually the rougher the engagement the longer life it will have.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Deere 6100D and the power reverser is smooth as silk. I do not adjust the RPM's when using the reverser. It slows down, stops, then gradually reverses.

I drop the reverser into neutral when wrapping the net. I do not back up when I dump unless the bale is going to roll some place it should not. Once the baler is ready to go I just put the reverser in forward and it gradually proceeds until full speed.

If I am cutting at 6 MPH and need to reverse, I drop down to the lowest gear in the range before reversing. No need to try and reverse at 6 MPH.

My PTO is manual and what I wanted. I can ease the PTO in gear at any RPM. I do idle down though, just a habit and it saves on the PTO clutches.

It took me a while adjusting to not using the clutch pedal when reversing.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Like Tim/South said the JD 5065M here is smooth as silk and has Modualtion Control but the CaseIH 5140 Maxxum will practically give you whiplash so no one uses it with clutching and either coasting to a near stop or clutch and brake to a near stop then throw on the power reverse. Also the JD has a neutral position on the reverser, the Maxxum doesn't. The newer ones probably do. The Maxxum needs some sorta Modulation control on it but I doubt anyone is doing anything like that on a 20 year old tractor.

I would definitely get a Power Reverser and at least 2 sets of rear hydraulic remotes. Our Maxxum has 1 set and we're going to have to get a Multiplier now.

Good luck on your search and let us know what you went with


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Our Massey 5460 has a neutral position on the reverser, when I'm baling and need to stop I just flip it into neutral without clutching and leave it there while tying, If I need to back up I move it to reverse just as it's almost stopped and it shifts pretty smooth, if it does become rough going from forward to reverse then there's a dial that lets you adjust how quickly it changes direction.

Don't have to RPM down to change directions but do to engage the PTO.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Like Tim/South said the JD 5065M here is smooth as silk and has Modualtion Control but the CaseIH 5140 Maxxum will practically give you whiplash so no one uses it with clutching and either coasting to a near stop or clutch and brake to a near stop then throw on the power reverse. Also the JD has a neutral position on the reverser, the Maxxum doesn't. The newer ones probably do. The Maxxum needs some sorta Modulation control on it but I doubt anyone is doing anything like that on a 20 year old tractor.
> 
> I would definitely get a Power Reverser and at least 2 sets of rear hydraulic remotes. Our Maxxum has 1 set and we're going to have to get a Multiplier now.
> 
> Good luck on your search and let us know what you went with


Like Tim and Grateful said the PR on the deeres works great. Have a 6100D adn a 5065M-which I got specifically because of my experience with the PR on the 6100. Smooth. My 65 is the loader tractor and I got really tired of being tired when I clashed gears moving bales or sawdust for bedding. It is a breeze with the PR. If you get a deere- look at the 3 remote option- gives you extra options and control on the remotes including a hydaulic motor option- don't know if that is a need of yours but check it out. Have no experience in the round baling opperation but love the PR for backing up when I have a ball in the windrow that is too big for the baler or am cutting a curve that needs two swipes, or for setting wagon tongues that have extenda hitch-it is just nice to have. Only issue is don't leave it in gear and get off with the PR in neutral- I did that and touched the pr when I was getting off and presto, ruined shop door. Put the trans in neutral then dismount.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My 5455 is first year of production, pre dial, you can adjust through a complicated set of steps or the dealers computer. Mine is set to neck snapping!



foz682 said:


> Our Massey 5460 has a neutral position on the reverser, when I'm baling and need to stop I just flip it into neutral without clutching and leave it there while tying, If I need to back up I move it to reverse just as it's almost stopped and it shifts pretty smooth, if it does become rough going from forward to reverse then there's a dial that lets you adjust how quickly it changes direction.
> Don't have to RPM down to change directions but do to engage the PTO.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> Like Tim/South said the JD 5065M here is smooth as silk and has Modualtion Control but the CaseIH 5140 Maxxum will practically give you whiplash so no one uses it with clutching and either coasting to a near stop or clutch and brake to a near stop then throw on the power reverse. Also the JD has a neutral position on the reverser, the Maxxum doesn't. The newer ones probably do. The Maxxum needs some sorta Modulation control on it but I doubt anyone is doing anything like that on a 20 year old tractor.
> 
> I would definitely get a Power Reverser and at least 2 sets of rear hydraulic remotes. Our Maxxum has 1 set and we're going to have to get a Multiplier now.
> 
> Good luck on your search and let us know what you went with


One of the changes on the 20 series Maxxums is a neutral in the PR. Our 5220 Maxxum and NH TL90 have power reverser. On the NH it was only avaiable with the 24 speed tranny. Neither one is neck snapping when shifting without using the clutch. However I tend to use the clutch more than neutral when stopping then shift to netural, let clutch out, and out of neutral for the direction or travel. Old habits die hard from using tractors without PR. Guess you might say I am half way converted to only using the PR all the time.

OOPS : I said 20 series MAXXUMS should have been 52 series.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I run almost the exact routine described by Ralph. Don't have to back up but the field will be cleaner if I do. Power shuttle in my Valtra is so much better than the 1896 case I used to bale with. But I still use the clutch. Force of habit. Curious, what baler are you running that requires this start/stop routine?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I run almost the exact routine described by Ralph. Don't have to back up but the field will be cleaner if I do. Power shuttle in my Valtra is so much better than the 1896 case I used to bale with. But I still use the clutch. Force of habit. Curious, what baler are you running that requires this start/stop routine?


Good question.....time to consider another one that's for sure....I can't stand waiting for the wraps now....I would really lose my cool and time if I had to engage/disengage my pto and back up the tractor.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I want to thank all those who have responded. The Bible says "pride goeth before before a fall" and I have always prided myself with my reading/studying my operator's manuals. I checked my John Deere 448 manual this AM and discovered a comment suggesting that the finished bale.. ejects better if the PTO is left on and to have the PTO running when closing the gate to prevent the belts from getting pinched..which I do. I suspect I just missed the first part of the instruction some how. My old 410 required the PTO to be off to eject, so I must have presumed the same for the 448. Maybe I should just invest in a bale ramp/ejector so I don't have to back up, thereby saving my dry clutch. Deere wants over 1k for the bale ramp setup... seems a bit steep... but it'll save me some time.... ...and the clutch. These sites are an invaluable source of information...as we can tap into the "body of knowledge" available ....and I thank all of you again.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Before letting Deere get $1000 from you, I'd check hay equip salvage yards. Balers burn all of the time but the ramps don't go bad. (Though theoretically the springs could get weak in a fire. Anyway.) I had one place quote me $75 for a NH 648 kicker as I wanted to upgrade from my 644-style.


----------

